# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  San Juan, Puerto Rico

## Παναγιώτης

Το Σαν Χουάν είναι το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι στο Πουερτο Ρίκο. ΕΡίναι στη βόρεια μεριά του νησιού. Το Πουερτο Ρίκο είναι αμερικάνικη αποικία, οι Πορτορικάνοι είναι πολίτες των Ηνωμένων Πολιτιών και ισχύουν οι νόμοι των ΗΠΑ και νόμισμα είναι το δολάριο.
25669-1.jpg25670[1]-1.jpgΠηγή

Στο Σαν Χουάν δένουν πολλά κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Cruceros_20130410_017_San%20Juan.jpgΠηγή
Εκέι είναι η μοναδική δεξαμενή του νησιού.
Dique%20de%20Carenas%20Muelle%2015.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Apostolos

Την κατάλαβα την πάσα γι αυτό σου απαντώ με ψαλιδάκι  :Wink: 

DSC_3800 (Medium).JPGDSC_3919 (Medium).JPGDSC_3962 (Medium).JPGDSC_3963 (Medium).JPGDSC_3998 (Medium).JPG

Γραφικό το λιμάνι με υπέροχα κτίσματα από την μία πλευρά, και από την απέναντι έντονα βιομηχανοποιημένο! Και στην μέση ένα αεροδρόμιο για μικρά αεροσκάφη! (φαίνεται στην τελευταία φώτο δεξιά)

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτά τα μέρη δεν είναι για σένα Απόστολε ! Αγιασμένη τόποι ! idioma Espanol ,και μόνο γι αυτό ,είναι ευλογημένοι !  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ψαλιδάκι και ...γκολ Απόστολε!

Ωραιο λιμανι ιδιαιτερα η παλιά πόλη. Ας παρουμε μια ιδεα

----------


## Joyrider

Σας ευχαριστώ που με ταξιδεύετε με τις φωτογραφίες σας !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο λιμάνι ήταν μέχρι την Τρίτη το ιστοφόρο Stad Amsterdam και στη σελίδα του στο facebook ανέβηκαν οι δύο φωτογραφίες του E. Pinkster. 
12801230_10154027431504265_8480239307650359342_n.jpg12809636_10154027431634265_403737283299482234_n.jpg
Η πρώτη δείχνει το Τελωνείο (Customs House στο Χάρτη παρακάτω) ενώ είναι δεμένοι στον Pier 1
Ενώ η δέυτερη ενώ παραλάσουν το φάρο (PUERTO SAN JUAN LT), όπως βλέπουμε κι εκέι έχουν Μάρτη γδάρτη.
SanJuan.jpg

----------

